# Shoplifting susp dies after altercation



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Theres really not that much to the video just the PO's doing the ol' 30 and 2. 








Salt Lake City police say several people and an Ace Hardware employee were involved in an altercation when 30-year-old Mischa Cox went unconscious.

Gayle Wines heard about the incident involving her son and flew to Salt Lake City the next day to be by his hospital bedside.

"I'm just angry. I'm sorry. I want him back," Wines says the mother of a man who died after an altercation at Ace Hardward in Salt Lake City after employees told police he shoplifted from the store.

Wines says Cox is still on a respirator, but only until his organs are harvested. The time of death on his death certificate will be 10:10 p.m. Monday, Wines said.

"He was in a coma because of lack of oxygen; they didn't know the extent of his injuries other than it did not look good," Wines said.

On Saturday, doctors did an MRI and told the family Cox would never recover.

"I'm just angry. I'm sorry. I want him back," Wines says the mother of a man who died after an altercation at Ace Hardward in Salt Lake City after employees told police he shoplifted from the store.

"No one deserves that - no one deserves that," Wines says of her sons passing.

The family say they will remember Cox as a kind, gentle soul.

"Addiction is hard and he was trying, and he doesn't get a chance," Wines said.

"I'm just angry. I'm sorry. I want him back," Wines says the mother of a man who died after an altercation at Ace Hardward in Salt Lake City after employees told police he shoplifted from the store.

Last Thursday, police say Cox was identified as a shoplifting suspect at an Ace Hardware store in Salt Lake City. Police told 2News Cox was tackled outside the store by employees and bystanders who followed him out.

"I'm just angry. I'm sorry. I want him back," Wines said.

Police are still investigating. When the investigation is done, it will be handed over to the Salt Lake County District Attorney's Office for possible charges.


----------



## Drebbin (May 1, 2015)

I am not sure but I think she is angry and sorry . Also she wants him back. I may be reading too much into it though.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Yeah. Guess there is plenty of brain death in that family of Winers...


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Drebbin said:


> I am not sure but I think she is angry and sorry . Also she wants him back. I may be reading too much into it though.


I'm no detective but I deduced the same thing...


----------

